# Google- HK experts find Chinese medicine helps relieve irritable bowel ... - Xinhua



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">HK experts find Chinese medicine helps relieve *irritable bowel* *...*Xinhua, China - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>15 (Xinhua) -- Chinese medicine works better than traditional western treatment in relieving *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), said a study revealed by the *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

